
How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Ephemeral Storage - dstroyallmodels
http://www.svds.com/learned-stop-worrying-love-ephemeral-storage/
======
king_phil
Misleading title. It's a tutorial to setup HDFS with S3 and not a discussion
on why you should move your billing database onto ephemeral storage (which was
what I expected from the title).

------
LittleSpider
Don't you just love those Dr. Strangelove references.

~~~
bitwize
I didn't use to, but I've stopped worrying and learned to love them.

